# Please help with re-homing decision



## oregondog (3 mo ago)

Hello, I have a 1 year old German Shepherd that my wife and I love to death but I think we may need to rehome him. Just today he attacked his trainer unprovoked. He bit both her arms and her chest, sending her to Urgent Care. He's bit two other trainers at the same location in the past, and also got into a couple of fights there. He tried to bite our vet at his last visit. All of this has happened in the last 2 months. And he's even bit me a couple of times. 

We have a 2 month old newborn, so we've reached the point of feeling scared of his unpredictable aggression. After a conversation with his breeder, she said it's very concerning and he needs to be dropped off for an evaluation. Biting is one thing, but an attack to me feels like the next level.

Does anyone have any experience with similar circumstances? We are so emotionally conflicted and would love to hear if others have gone through this. And if so, if they have any tips on how to approach the decision to keep the dog or rehome.

I feel like a total failure and that I let him down if he gets rehomed or worse. We are his family, but he requires 100% supervision and we can't trust him anymore. 

Any feedback is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

If the breeder has asked to evaluate then I would do so. 
I suspect teenage butthead, but I also suspect folks here will ask about pedigree as that may provide clues to behavior.
What are trainers at this facility doing that three of them have been bitten?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

At the end of the day, 6+ biting incidents plus a 2 year old plus "no trust" = serious life changes or re-home. A one year old can be turned around (unless serious health/genetic issues) but perhaps not in your hands. You'll need a special and experienced home to take a biter in any event though.

How is his general training and obedience othe than this? And yes, get the breeder involved.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

The fact you have a good breeder, willing to take in and evaluate the dog, tends to rule out you’ve got a violent genetic mess on your hands, but the breeder will tell you that soon enough. You’re not training the dog, and it doesn’t sound like you’re finding good people to train the dog either. Really you should be working with the dog every day, multiple times a day. You should be there at the training sessions, doing most of the work. Absolutely he needs 100% supervision, or he’s crated. This doesn’t sound like the right dog for you and your family. What about an English lab?

Last week a couple in Tennesse lost both their small children…they were killed by the two family dogs. The situation was very different, I won’t bring up any details…but your dog just sent someone to urgent care. Rehome the dog - I wouldn’t mess around, it’s not worth it.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're experiencing this. The safety of your new born comes first, and the mother doesn't need the worry and trauma associated with having this dog in your home.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe the breeder is willing to take the dog back. If not I would not re home and I would not keep the dog in a house with small children


----------



## oregondog (3 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> If the breeder has asked to evaluate then I would do so.
> I suspect teenage butthead, but I also suspect folks here will ask about pedigree as that may provide clues to behavior.
> What are trainers at this facility doing that three of them have been bitten?


Thanks for the feedback so far.

One of the trainers was trying to put a prong collar on him and he bit them. The other was trying to crate him. That set him off.


----------



## oregondog (3 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> At the end of the day, 6+ biting incidents plus a 2 year old plus "no trust" = serious life changes or re-home. A one year old can be turned around (unless serious health/genetic issues) but perhaps not in your hands. You'll need a special and experienced home to take a biter in any event though.
> 
> How is his general training is solid, meaning he's able to execute commands, walk on leash, etc. However, his obedience can be hit or miss if he's hyped up or anxious. He will jump on us when he wants something or gets nervous. He goes crazy when letting out of the crate or getting in the car..
> 
> I wish you good luck.


Thanks for the feedback. His general training and obedience is solid. He sits, waits, stays, down, place, etc. His on leash walking is getting pretty good around the neighborhood. But he is a jumper when he gets overly excited or anxious. Which has been problematic, but nothing like the biting or attacking. He also has some issues leaving his crate or entering our car. Way revved up. He is a mess going to the vet and needs to be muzzled and sedated for any kind of procedure.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

oregondog said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far.
> 
> One of the trainers was trying to put a prong collar on him and he bit them. The other was trying to crate him. That set him off.


That tells me a lot.
-He should have a command to enter his crate and the fact that he doesn't tells me he needs some basics. 
-He is objecting to being manhandled by strangers. I could live with that.
-You need a new trainer, because failing to muzzle a dog that is fixing to bite you is stupid and failing to recognize that they were pushing his buttons is even stupider.


----------



## oregondog (3 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> That tells me a lot.
> -He should have a command to enter his crate and the fact that he doesn't tells me he needs some basics.
> -He is objecting to being manhandled by strangers. I could live with that.
> -You need a new trainer, because failing to muzzle a dog that is fixing to bite you is stupid and failing to recognize that they were pushing his buttons is even stupider.



Thank you. From what I understand, today my dog attacked her unprovoked while she was grabbing a ball from the ground. I don't believe she was even touching him and he did that. Any thoughts there?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

oregondog said:


> Thank you. From what I understand, today my dog attacked her unprovoked while she was grabbing a ball from the ground. I don't believe she was even touching him and he did that. Any thoughts there?


Absolutely. Possession. His ball. No take, only throw. Again, trainer error.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Please listen to the breeder. Surrender the dog back to her with his paperwork. If she can find a correct home for him, let him go, he is young enough to be rehabbed if the right person takes him.....your history and change in lifestyle (new baby) is not a good fit and it would be much better for everyone for you to take the dog back to the breeder. 

I know this is probably not what you want to hear. But I fear that this is too much for you and the situation is way more than you can deal with. If you do not take corrective action now, the next step will be to euthanize the dog....this will give him a chance.

Sorry .................


Lee


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

oregondog said:


> Thank you. From what I understand, today my dog attacked her unprovoked while she was grabbing a ball from the ground. I don't believe she was even touching him and he did that. Any thoughts there?


That wasn’t an unprovoked attack. As said before that was resource guarding. It sounds like you have a dog who has started to throw his weight around. It seems like he believes he can do what he wants and he can make people do what he wants to. Could it be rectified? I’d say yes, most dogs can. It’s just a matter of what are you actually dealing with. Is he a truly dominant dog or a youngster coming of age that has started feeling himself? The trainers you are dealing with sound like they are over their heads. All the problems you have named are common issues with working dogs and a trainer that deals with working dogs would be able to better help you. It could be as simple as setting a few rules and boundaries along with some management. It could be a dog that you have to fight. It could be a dog that is never really trustworthy. The easy answer is to rehome him to someone who knows what they are dealing with and can handle it. A trainer with an in person eval would be able to guide you more than here. Of course video could also help us understand the behavior better.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

You need a good evaluation by the breeder or an experienced working dog handler. This is a disaster in the making. None of this sounds completely surprising if he has not had an extremely experienced handler. No matter how well bred I have seen some dogs at my training club that would be dangerous in the wrong hands. Is this a showline or a workingline? Many of the males that escalated at my club were about 18-24 months so he will likely get significantly worse without intervention. I would not chance it with an infant or young kids. Generally I find bitches are a lot more forgiving or a nice Lab.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

oregondog said:


> Thank you. From what I understand, today my dog attacked her unprovoked while she was grabbing a ball from the ground. I don't believe she was even touching him and he did that. Any thoughts there?


That ball was his in his mind and she didn't have any business taking it from him because he doesn't respect her.. I would bring him back to the breeder asap without having second thoughts, mainly because he is too much too handle for you and there is a baby involved with a new mother. He probably had too many opportunities of being a brat without being corrected. The trainers bit off more than they could chew. They should have acknowledged this. I refer people to other trainers when I feel that a dog will be too much responsibility and liability to take him on. Leave your heart out of it and listen to your brain


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Safety comes first. Whether it's the dog or you does not matter at this point. But YOU must do something to protect yourself and, especially, your child. First go to the breeder ASAP. That will give you a place to start and valuable advice. Apparently, this is not the right dog for you. Happens. No one is to blame, just one of those things. But you have to do what needs to be done. You are getting some good, experienced advice here, please take it.
PS I hope you picked up the bill for the trainer's injuries.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

It seems like he is resource guarding, trying to dominate and has a bit of anxiety with strangers and vets. He can be trained but perhaps not suitable for a home with young kids. I suggest to rehome him to a more experienced handler and he needs training. You don’t want to deal with his training and an infant. Once the baby is older he might try to grab the doggie’s ball and you don’t want a disaster. There could be many such incidents. The dog deserves a more appropriate home for him too. Even though it is a tough decision…you should think of what is best for him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, realize by giving him back to the breeder with a good chance of starting his life over on a clean slate (well, kinda), that you most likely will save his life. That's an act of love for the dog. Please keep us posted.


----------



## OregonDawg (May 24, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. We truly want what’s best for him. It’s heartbreaking but I am taking him to the breeder tomorrow for a board and train evaluation. Depending on her feedback we will likely rehome. It’s the hardest thing but I hope he has a better life because of it. Again, I truly appreciate everyone’s feedback. We are crushed but trying to focus on how it will better his life.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

OregonDawg said:


> focus on how it will better his life.


Exactly. He will be happier in another home and you will be safer and able to focus on raising your baby, not keeping a dog that needs a lot of attention and training.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Once you are home and the dog safely back at his breeder, and have cried your tears, you will realize under how much stress you and your family have lived. We tend to get desensitized to stress


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

OregonDawg said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice. We truly want what’s best for him. It’s heartbreaking but I am taking him to the breeder tomorrow for a board and train evaluation. Depending on her feedback we will likely rehome. It’s the hardest thing but I hope he has a better life because of it. Again, I truly appreciate everyone’s feedback. We are crushed but trying to focus on how it will better his life.


By rehome, I hope you mean letting the breeder keep him rather than you trying to find a home for him. There are good reasons why some breeders won’t sell dogs to people with young families and who aren’t very experienced with the breed. He’s the wrong dog for a household with children anyway. Even if he is trained, you can’t have children in and out as your baby gets older, so it would mean no friends in the home ever as long as you have that dog, I would wait until your child is older and then get a different breed or a GSD with a much different temperament. As others have said, he might be a very good dog for an owner who knows how to deal with his behaviors. We didn’t get a German Shepherd until our children and all their friends were school age.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You have made the best decision for all involved. While this problem could be overcome, it’s a recipe for disaster with an inexperienced handler, poor guidance, and a baby involved. While you can get a shepherd, I would seek one out with an easier personality and better fit. There’s nothing wrong with the decision you’ve made.


----------



## Jasper12 (Feb 10, 2019)

oregondog said:


> Hello, I have a 1 year old German Shepherd that my wife and I love to death but I think we may need to rehome him. Just today he attacked his trainer unprovoked. He bit both her arms and her chest, sending her to Urgent Care. He's bit two other trainers at the same location in the past, and also got into a couple of fights there. He tried to bite our vet at his last visit. All of this has happened in the last 2 months. And he's even bit me a couple of times.
> 
> We have a 2 month old newborn, so we've reached the point of feeling scared of his unpredictable aggression. After a conversation with his breeder, she said it's very concerning and he needs to be dropped off for an evaluation. Biting is one thing, but an attack to me feels like the next level.
> 
> ...


If you are anywhere near Medford contact GO ROGUE Dog Training. Kaye and Carrie are behavioral experts. Carrie has 2 GSDs herself and has done wonders with my GSD who thinks he has to protect me from just about everything. They assess dogs at the shelters to determine where the dogs should be best placed to succeed


----------



## Jasper12 (Feb 10, 2019)

oregondog said:


> Hello, I have a 1 year old German Shepherd that my wife and I love to death but I think we may need to rehome him. Just today he attacked his trainer unprovoked. He bit both her arms and her chest, sending her to Urgent Care. He's bit two other trainers at the same location in the past, and also got into a couple of fights there. He tried to bite our vet at his last visit. All of this has happened in the last 2 months. And he's even bit me a couple of times.
> 
> We have a 2 month old newborn, so we've reached the point of feeling scared of his unpredictable aggression. After a conversation with his breeder, she said it's very concerning and he needs to be dropped off for an evaluation. Biting is one thing, but an attack to me feels like the next level.
> 
> ...


GSDs aren’t for everyone. I am on my 5th one. They are beautiful, loyal, and protective. Each one I have had has had some challenges but nothing like the one I currently have. He came from a working line and I won’t do that again. My other 4 were from show lines. Would never consider giving him up but he did take a lot more work. But I was willing and able to do it along with a couple of real professional dog behaviorist trainers. I just wish you could have had him assessed by a pro. very few dog trainers truly understand what a dog is saying. Stay away from any that say the only train thru positive reinforcement and then slap a choke collar on the dog.


----------



## Jasper12 (Feb 10, 2019)

oregondog said:


> Thanks for the feedback. His general training and obedience is solid. He sits, waits, stays, down, place, etc. His on leash walking is getting pretty good around the neighborhood. But he is a jumper when he gets overly excited or anxious. Which has been problematic, but nothing like the biting or attacking. He also has some issues leaving his crate or entering our car. Way revved up. He is a mess going to the vet and needs to be muzzled and sedated for any kind of procedure.


Yep. He’s young and not getting enough exercise. That energy has to go somewhere. He is a protection dog and isn’t going to let a stranger touch him. With time and experience he will eventually settle down but sounds like you’ve got too much for you to handle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, please send a private message with your location and breeder.


----------



## oregondog (3 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, please send a private message with your location and breeder.


Hello, I tried sending you a private message but it doesn't allow me. Please feel free to send me one.


----------

